# Zone 2 not respnding



## Koosh925 (6 d ago)

I have three zones in my house the top floor zone is not responding to heat I adjust the temperature on the thermostat in the thermostat clicks but it never actually gets warm upstairs the furnace never turns on for the upstairs Zone it responds perfectly to all the other zones just not this one any ideas


----------

